# Just got home from my PCD



## stook2001 (Jun 4, 2012)

Had a great time at my PCD and thought I would share a few photos. The track driving and hot lap drivers were amazing. Loving my new car, but trying to take it easy during the break in period


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Nice !!!!!!*



stook2001 said:


> Had a great time at my PCD and thought I would share a few photos. The track driving and hot lap drivers were amazing. Loving my new car, but trying to take it easy during the break in period


Congratulations, we have ours in the Fall ! How are you enjoying your Melbourne Red 328? That is the Color we chose too. Our previous 2009 335i was Crimson Red :thumbup: We can't wait, as we just got our confirmations Email with our date that we requested. We plan on coming in a few days earlier for some sightseeing. One of the places we want to visit is High Point for the Furniture. Would Greensboro be the closest airport to fly into if we want to go to High Point for the Day ? Can you suggest any places to possibly stay in High Point ? Marriotts, Hyatts, Hiltons ? Thanks for all your help. Your Bimmer looks gorgeous. It makes the wait a little easier seeing a Bimmer with the same Color. Have fun with it.:bigpimp::thumbup:


----------



## stook2001 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm loving the red color; definitely adds to the sporty flair of the car. I believe the Greensboro is probably the closest airport to High Point. You could probably do a 1 way car rental from there to GSP airport. High Point has a bunch of furniture places, but I'm not familiar with any of the hotels there. I know the Embassy Suites in Greensboro is pretty nice though.



SD330i said:


> Congratulations, we have ours in the Fall ! How are you enjoying your Melbourne Red 328? That is the Color we chose too. Our previous 2009 335i was Crimson Red :thumbup: We can't wait, as we just got our confirmations Email with our date that we requested. We plan on coming in a few days earlier for some sightseeing. One of the places we want to visit is High Point for the Furniture. Would Greensboro be the closest airport to fly into if we want to go to High Point for the Day ? Can you suggest any places to possibly stay in High Point ? Marriotts, Hyatts, Hiltons ? Thanks for all your help. Your Bimmer looks gorgeous. It makes the wait a little easier seeing a Bimmer with the same Color. Have fun with it.:bigpimp::thumbup:


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Thank you !!!!!!!!*



stook2001 said:


> I'm loving the red color; definitely adds to the sporty flair of the car. I believe the Greensboro is probably the closest airport to High Point. You could probably do a 1 way car rental from there to GSP airport. High Point has a bunch of furniture places, but I'm not familiar with any of the hotels there. I know the Embassy Suites in Greensboro is pretty nice though.


Thank you, that confirms it. We will fly into Greensboro. Yes , the One way rental to Greeneville will work , then we can call the Greeneville Marriott for a Shuttle back to the hotel. Appreciate you getting back to us so quickly. Enjoy your Ultimate Driving Experience !!!!!:bigpimp::thumbup:


----------



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Greensboro Hotel*

I'm in Greensboro. Matter of fact, heading down to pickup from PCD on Tues/Wed!!

Anyway, lots of chain hotels near Airport, Embassy Suites to Comfort Inn Etc.

If you want a nicer experience, you could try Grandover Resort. Has it's own golf course if you are into that. Also, only about 10 minutes from Furnitureland South.

Furnitureland South has more than a million square feet of display space, plus they ship anywhere. Might be the place to be if only here for a day. Bring your walking shoes!!

GSP is less than three hours from there.

Hope that helps.

Good luck,

Andrew


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Awesome !*



aherman535 said:


> I'm in Greensboro. Matter of fact, heading down to pickup from PCD on Tues/Wed!!
> 
> Anyway, lots of chain hotels near Airport, Embassy Suites to Comfort Inn Etc.
> 
> ...


Thank You so much. That is great advice. Yes , we only have One day for High Point Experience. Will check out that Resort !!!. Looks like you got some rain this weekend, based on the PGA event that got extended to Monday. We are very excited to do our PCD too. Have a great time. And again , your information is Awesome !!!!:thumbup::bigpimp:


----------



## BenF12400 (Sep 2, 2009)

Grandover resort is a really nice resort - online booking is a lot cheaper than "in-person" booking. Have stopped there several times visiting our kids in southern universities. The Greenville Marriott was much nicer than I expected (did PCD May of this year); the whole experience was very worthwhile.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats on your Ultimate Driving Toy ! Love the change of scenery from all the EXX series cars to the FXX series. Can't wait to be back on 8/31


----------

